# AccessMagazines.com < Go there now :)



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I just started up a magazine site. 

www.accessmagazines.com

The site has well over 700 magazines and growing. All mags have pretty cheap year or more year subscriptions. The only downfall is that I can only allow us residents, I can not ship out of the country. Sorry 

*Go and buy some magazines*.  Just tell yourself, you are supporting FishForums.com in away, and getting something in return 

Thanks guys/gals

Bryan(Shaggy)


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I said NOW !!! 

Also, if any of you do buy some subscriptions, please post or PM me saying that you did, so that I can thank ya


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao I'm thinking of getting a subsciption to TFH on your site after I order from Doctor foster and smith..need me some salt and selcon before the sales over lol.

12 dollars is probably the cheapest price i've seen for a subscription to it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Great prices. I'm ordering 3 or 4 when the Chief Financial Officer gets home to pick out hers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought we couldn't advertise sites here. Wth?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Geez Tessa he owns the site, can pretty much do what he wants and that right there what he posts in a way sponsors fishforums.com don't make me bring the clowns out on u!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess Tessa doesn't know who I am


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Does fishforums come in spanish? could help with the language barrier :lol:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ha Ha, if I only was great in spanish, I would make a spanish fisforums


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh oops.. Sorry shaggy, I kinda forgot for like 10 years...

Anyway, STILL THAT'S LIKE hypocritical then...
w/e doesn't matter

i dont want you to send clowns after me

_runs away and hides in a ditch


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hypocritical?? I hope you are joking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Uhm... Yea Haha a joke.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Tessa....
Shaggy is the admin of our site....he pays for it and provides us with an awesome place to hang out. Without Shaggy, there would be no auction, no chat, no profiles section, basically Fishforums would be no where as awesome as it is now. I'm pretty sure that the OWNER of the site, the one that pays for this place that YOU hang out in can advertise his own website. Plus, like Shaggy said, since this site comes out of his own pocket, whatever he makes on that magazine site will help us out to grow even more and have tons more awesome features.
You should be thankful that Shaggy even does what he does for this site.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Scuba. Well, anyone buying yet


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

awesome prices!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Buy Now -- I Command You


----------

